# how would I insert clothing tags and remove the ones that comes with it?



## patronm (Jun 20, 2009)

I would liek to know if i get t shirts printed how would I insert clothing tags and remove the ones that comes with it I will be using Gildan soft style t shirts.

Also how much do clothing tags cost?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> how would I insert clothing tags and remove the ones that comes with it


Are you printing the t-shirts yourself? If not, I would look for a printer that can also relabel the t-shirts for you. Many printers are now offering relabeling (removal of the original t-shirt tag and replacing it with yours) as part of their finishing services.

There are also some blank t-shirt wholesalers like TSCApparel.com that will relabel the blank t-shirts for you when you buy the blanks from them wholesale.



> Also how much do clothing tags cost?


Just like printing t-shirts, the price varies based on a number of factors like quantity you order, how complicated the design is, what material you use, etc.

You can get quotes for custom labels from label vendors like these.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Hanes and Delta both sell Tear Away Labels. That might help you.


----------



## patronm (Jun 20, 2009)

I am trying to kind of cut the costs as I am just starting up my clothing label. What I am really asking is How would I remove the tags and replace and insert the news tags myself 

is it difficult or relatively easy?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUSYqrvdQa0[/media]

This looks pretty good and really simple to take them out. I basically search on Google for: How to Remove T-shirt Labels. 

After you view the above YouTube video they might have another video that says how to re-label them. Like this one: [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-olEM2Qd04&feature=related[/media]


----------



## patronm (Jun 20, 2009)

well it seems I will have to do the relabelling myself.
I have found a printer that has offered me a really good deal but they don't offer t shirt relabelling. 
And as i see it sending it off to another company to relabel it would just bring my costs up.

Im kind in a hole right now to be honest

ps sorry for spelling errors my keyboard is on the blink


----------



## rodale (Feb 28, 2009)

to patronm, what company are you utilizing for printing your tshirts?


----------



## patronm (Jun 20, 2009)

rodale said:


> to patronm, what company are you utilizing for printing your tshirts?


teeshirty is printing my shirts.

I have another company but there deal is not a good, I am waiting for their final quote tomorrow. 

Is there any one that offers printed tags with no minimum?


----------



## rodale (Feb 28, 2009)

i am actually waiting on a quote as well in regards to clothing tags, i can pass that info along once i receive the quote


----------



## patronm (Jun 20, 2009)

rodale said:


> i am actually waiting on a quote as well in regards to clothing tags, i can pass that info along once i receive the quote


Yes please


----------



## rodale (Feb 28, 2009)

at patronm,
if you dont mind me asking, what kind of prices did teeshirty offer you and what was your minimum order? wht kind of shirts?


----------



## patronm (Jun 20, 2009)

rodale said:


> at patronm,
> if you dont mind me asking, what kind of prices did teeshirty offer you and what was your minimum order? wht kind of shirts?


hi mate

they offered me either gildan osft style or continental t shirts.

They offered me a good deal like 50, half being one colour and other half being another colour.
Both having the same design while each having different colour print.
all for more or less £172.
hope thats enough info


----------



## Clothing Labels (Apr 23, 2010)

You can take your T-shirts to a local alteration (sewing) place---if you are not comfortable with sending them off or doing them yourself. Every city has a lot of them---look them up in the yellow pages.


----------



## Sulp (Dec 7, 2010)

We have bar tack machines that we use to relabel shirts. We just cut the existing tag close to the seam with scissors and sew the other label on top. You can also open up the neck and pull the label out and insert the new but there is a lot of labor involved. Cutting the label and sewing on top is the way to go IMO. With the way we do it you cannot even tell it was changed. We have a little secret that we use to give a much more finished but as long as you sew the new label in the correct spot they look fine. Go to any retailer and pull up some of the neck tags. More then not will have a cut label behind it that you can clearly see was cut. It sticks out like a sore thumb to me but the average person would never even notice.


----------



## Clothing Labels (Apr 23, 2010)

This is great info Sulp---thanks for sharing


----------



## patronm (Jun 20, 2009)

yeah thanks man but 

what you mean sew on top?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I think I would prefer to Heat Press a transfer or screen print one.


----------



## Sulp (Dec 7, 2010)

patronm said:


> yeah thanks man but
> 
> what you mean sew on top?


What I meant to say was when u cut out the existing label you sew the new label right over the spot where the other label was.


----------



## Sulp (Dec 7, 2010)

selanac said:


> I think I would prefer to Heat Press a transfer or screen print one.


We do a lot of that too. We screen our own plastisol transfers and press then right in the neck. Still have to be more careful removing the existing label because nothing will cover it up.

A buddy of mine / competitor just bought a pad printer and it does an excellent job of printing tagless labels in shirts. Fast too.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a pad printer. Do you know what kind of ink he used, and how he exposed the art?


----------

